# Modifier U5



## nicolemoose (May 28, 2015)

I am having a hard time with Medicare and 90832-U5. I'm at a Mental Health facility and we just added a 30% reduced time service (from a 1/2 hr to 20min.). We bill 90832 all the time but without the U5 modifier. Medicaid is paying the reduced service but Medicare is not. I tried calling Medicare to ask way and see if another modifier should be used and they tell me the U5 is invalid and cannot tell me what should be used instead. Does anyone know of another modifier or have a contact person for the New York area that would be able to help?

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## BenCrocker (May 28, 2015)

I've found old things, but I'm giving up as I've been looking for an hour. This was, is, my best find: http://www.omh.ny.gov/omhweb/clinic_restructuring/changes_to_cpt_codes.pdf

Try googling NY state Medicare 90832 modifier u5 and see what you find.


----------

